# Gun Season Buck - Wish he fell to the 82nd



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice! He's gotta go 22" or more inside spread, eh? Great looking deer!


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Beauty of a deer, anyway you took him. Good job.

Rob


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats!:darkbeer:


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks guys!

he wasn't nearly that wide inside actually. I believe he was only about 17" inside. I have the score card out at my cabin. I will check next time I'm out there. He's in hte freezer right now so I oculd check ..might just do that


----------



## BEARCOUNTRY (Aug 23, 2003)

Why did you not use your bow??


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

IIRC in Ontario when it's gun season it's gun season. No other weapons welcome.


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

russ said:


> IIRC in Ontario when it's gun season it's gun season. No other weapons welcome.


thanks Russ. Trust me. I wish I had my Bowtech in my hand at the time...not Legal though!


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

canadabowhunter said:


> thanks Russ. Trust me. I wish I had my Bowtech in my hand at the time...not Legal though!


Your allowed a bow during gun season? Or is your WMU exempt?


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/239849.pdf

Page 58 I could not find any WMU that you could not hunt with your bow during gun season.

So now I'm curious...


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Serge;

During the controlled muzzleloader/shotgun seasons here in south central, and south western Ontario you are only allowed those two options during the seasons, which are usually 5 days long. No bowhunting allowed during that time, and you have to have a controlled hunt validation tag with you at all times for the area you are hunting in. If you check the regs for the areas with controlled hunts, the archery season actually closes during the controlled hunt.

Rob


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

great job. he is a wide one. shotgun season is very fun also:thumbs_up


----------



## BEARCOUNTRY (Aug 23, 2003)

That is poor the gun hunters only get to hunt the rut.


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

BEARCOUNTRY said:


> That is poor the gun hunters only get to hunt the rut.


Exactly what I was thinking! BUT, the rut has been heating up and remaining a bit later into November here in the past few years due to warmer than normal weather. So, I shall be in the woods tomorrow morning if the weather decides to drop a bit!


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Gotcha Rob, I thought it must have been some special hunt...thanks..Serge


----------



## henbrook (Aug 31, 2009)

Great buck by any method,congrats.:thumbs_up

re:no bows during gun season....BIG DEAL!What's 5 days out of a 3 month bow season?Trust me...you wouldn't want to be roaming around southern Ont. woodlots all camoed up during gun season anyhow unless you have a death wish?In all honesty,I don't remember that rule....but it's been 15 years since I lived/hunted there.That's actually where/why I got into bow hunting.....no rifles,5 day shotgun season by lottery....or 3 solid months of bowhunting,Sundays included.T'was a no-brainer for a displaced NB'er.


----------

